# Show multimedia control software



## Soxred93 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I've got a MacBook running OS X Tiger. I'm looking for something better than iTunes to run music files during shows. I've looked at QLab, but that's only for Leopard. Could someone give some suggestions?


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2009)

I would suggest upgrading because that is going to be cheaper then the other options. 

Read this thread...

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound/6064-cue-playback-software.html


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would like to do that, but I don't have $150 dollars on hand to upgrade. I'm only a student, so most of the stuff in the theater is financed by the school.


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> I would like to do that, but I don't have $150 dollars on hand to upgrade. I'm only a student, so most of the stuff in the theater is financed by the school.



The other option is SFX, but it will cost more then the upgrade.

The other option is to load up sun box and a copy of Windows 7, Vista, or XP and Multiplay. I think the Windows 7 beta is over, so that might put a kink in the works.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 25, 2009)

Windows 7 is in RC mode at the moment, it is free, and will remain free until next year.
Nick


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 25, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Windows 7 is in RC mode at the moment, it is free, and will remain free until next year.
> Nick



Windows 7 RC is not available for download at this time. If you had already downloaded it, you can still get the activation code until sometime in October. It will be available for upgrade on October 22 for those people who already are running Windows. 

As to the OP, what types of things are you looking for the program to control? Do you need editing? Do you want the program to control more than just audio cues?


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd like it to simply be able to play songs one at a time (don't do on to the next one). I would also prefer it to have a waveform editor, so I can add heads/tails to it, but that's not necessary. 

For now I'm using iTunes, but that's not the best way to do it.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 27, 2009)

Turn loop off on iTunes, then it will play them one at a time. Audacity is a great free .WAV editor, I'm not sure what the Mac equivalent is.
Nick


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 27, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Audacity is a great free .WAV editor, I'm not sure what the Mac equivalent is.
> Nick



The Mac equivalent to Audacity is Audacity.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah excellent! So all you need to do to get the desired effect is to use Audacity & turn Loop Off in iTunes, there's your criteria met!
Nick


----------

